# Heading to Dubai hit me up!



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

So I am heading to Dubai tomorrow...if you are in town going somewhere doing something let me know...I will be heading in the morning. PM me your number and I will collect call yua (if DU had a way I would but they dont hey!)

Ari I got a phenomenal deal and I rented "da car". Noel was actually pissed because the price I got was like 25% cheaper than his car... Told yua Noel you gotta be FASTer ... Noel for those who dont know is nightshadow or Papai Noel (Santa Clauss) due do his famous belly and beard (ha!)

So Ari...clean the place and I frankly do hope you know how to chop raw fish. I wont settle down for anything less than a real sushi...capiche?

Those in abu dhabi needing a ride I am at your disposal


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought capiche was that (lovely) Mexican dish of raw fish "cooked" in lemon etc.






Oopd, no, my mistake, that's cerviche...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oopd, no, my mistake, that's cerviche...


Ceviche. Without the R. Actually its Spanish if I remember correctly, not Mexican, although was made popular in Mexico. I will have to double check this now, as I am curious myself...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ceviche. Without the R. Actually its Spanish if I remember correctly, not Mexican, although was made popular in Mexico. I will have to double check this now, as I am curious myself...


Peruvian I believe...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ari? who's Ari? 

no chance in hell Homer (err, Homie) ... "in laws" are in town ... came in this morning ... brought the authentic blue-fin stuff ... non of that sorry_excuse_for_fish that they call sashimi here ... will think of you in every bite ... 

Well, if your car can catch me ... then maybe I'll reconsider  Yaris??


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL I guess we know whose gonna dress up as Santa Claus for the forum Xmas party! Just make sure you dye your hair white but you may not have to worry because Dubai sometimes does that for you


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nightie would give the phrase "Merry Christmas, ho ho ho" a whole new meaning


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup I guess it would be like "ho ho ho, where are those hos!"

So how's the Yaris Canuck? and how much did you get it for?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Toyota Yaris ... 0 - 60 in ... 20 minutes ... 60 - 0 in ... well lets not go there ....

Make sure it went throug the brake recall homes ... otherwise, Santa'll be buggysplat yo


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yup I guess it would be like "ho ho ho, where are those hos!"
> 
> So how's the Yaris Canuck? and how much did you get it for?


Not a yaris but a lancer for 530 usd monthly with insurance included. I think its ok provided you drive within the city limits...and I am not driving like crazy anyway


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to see you are sensible and didnt have to go for the bmw or porsche to impress people. Enjoy your day in Dubai.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am sooo sorry! Trust me when I say this to you, the Yaris would've been a better choice. The Lancer (I assume it's the classic Lancer and not the newer EX models?) is a terrible drive, when you use the AC it's like someone's trying to strangle the poor thing! I drive one so I know and mine's the 1.6. The CVT contributes to the sucky experience. On the other hand, apparently the Yaris is not as bad or so I am told.


----------

